# Academic works regarding hunting



## Showjumper17 (2 July 2015)

Hi there,

I'm currently writing an essay on hunting and struggling to find many recently academic works surrounding the topic (at least ones which are easily accessible!) I'm sure there must be loads, but it's quite a niche topic for an urban university, and so the library is subsequently lacking in material. 
There are a lot of older texts and journals, but as the majority were published before the ban they aren't quite as relevant.
If anyone can think of any i'd be incredibly greatful!
Thanks!


----------



## numptynoelle (2 July 2015)

Depends what aspect you are looking at?  For a broad sweep, Google scholar is a good place to start, I got 40,600 results from just putting "fox hunting UK" into it: https://scholar.google.co.uk/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&q=fox+hunting+uk - there will be a mixture of general articles, peer-reviews and book citations there. 

Your university should have access to Web of Knowledge, a similar search on there may help too for peer reviewed pieces. The caveat being that peer-reviewed doesn't necessarily mean they are correct, or even very good, but obviously should be your main sources of references rather than opinion pieces in lay literature.


----------



## Showjumper17 (2 July 2015)

Thank you! The essay is on the media's role in the representation of hunters and hunt sabs. At least, that's the rough idea at the moment, i'm sort of seeing where the research takes me!
We have JSTOR, which is similar, so i'll get hunting through them (no pun intended).


----------



## numptynoelle (2 July 2015)

Hmm, might be slim pickings, but not my area of expertise, so good luck! JSTOR is good, but I've often found that the journals on there often have a 6/12 month hiatus between an article being published in print and it subsequently appearing online. Just something to be aware of! Good luck again!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 July 2015)

It will be interesting to read OP if you come away with any clear thoughts as to the perceptions of 'Hunting' and from those with opinions,  and manage to gather them and perhaps formulate a clearer picture.  You may also be able to form a balanced view,  and regardless of stance present your case.  You write well,  so it should make for interesting reading.

Alec.


----------



## fburton (3 July 2015)

One book I would like to get myself if I can summon up the cash is the recent "The Fox-Hunting Controversy, 1781-2004" by Allyson N. May. It gives a historical perspective in what looks like a scholarly way.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fox-Hunting-Controversy-17812004-Allyson/dp/1409442209

If you belong to an academic institution, you might be able to request this via some kind of inter-library loan. (I might do that myself.)

Less expensive is the little tome by Wallen Martin "Fox"...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fox-Animal-Wallen-Martin-ebook/dp/B008GTZ6Z6

one in a series of monographs on animals, which also includes "Horse" (which I have and like). It has a chapter on hunting.

Finally, there is "Red Fox: The Catlike Canine" by J. David Henry.

www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Fox-The-Catlike-Canine-ebook/dp/B00C0ALH3M

which is more about the ecology of the fox, which I expect to be an update on Hugh Lloyd's 1980 classic.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 July 2015)

I've just read my last post,  and it would seem to be incredibly patronising!  That really wasn't my intent,  and if that's how you too read it,  then I apologise! 

Alec.


----------



## fburton (3 July 2015)

A possible correction... the classic book on "The Red Fox" is by H.G. Lloyd. For some reason, I assumed that his first name is Hugh. It may be, or Huy, or something entirely different.


----------



## Showjumper17 (3 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I've just read my last post,  and it would seem to be incredibly patronising!  That really wasn't my intent,  and if that's how you too read it,  then I apologise! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't find it patronising at all! I'm actually really enjoying all the research and looking forward to seeing how the essay pans out.


----------



## Showjumper17 (3 July 2015)

fburton said:



			One book I would like to get myself if I can summon up the cash is the recent "The Fox-Hunting Controversy, 1781-2004" by Allyson N. May. It gives a historical perspective in what looks like a scholarly way.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fox-Hunting-Controversy-17812004-Allyson/dp/1409442209

If you belong to an academic institution, you might be able to request this via some kind of inter-library loan. (I might do that myself.)

Less expensive is the little tome by Wallen Martin "Fox"...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fox-Animal-Wallen-Martin-ebook/dp/B008GTZ6Z6

one in a series of monographs on animals, which also includes "Horse" (which I have and like). It has a chapter on hunting.

Finally, there is "Red Fox: The Catlike Canine" by J. David Henry.

www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Fox-The-Catlike-Canine-ebook/dp/B00C0ALH3M

which is more about the ecology of the fox, which I expect to be an update on Hugh Lloyd's 1980 classic.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your suggestions- i'll be sure to check out whether I have access to them.
Interestingly, I had The Fox-Hunting Controversy open on my screen as I read your comment. I couldn't afford to buy a copy but I did manage to access it here, if you're interested in reading it. It's not the full text but so far what i've read has been interesting (plus it's free)!
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...onepage&q=the fox-hunting controversy&f=false


----------



## Alec Swan (3 July 2015)

Last night,  after question Time,  I listened to Brian May's thoughts regarding wildlife and its protection.  The man was talking rubbish.  He had no possible idea of how to better the environment in which we maintain,  preserve and so encourage our wildlife,  and his argument centres around the simple fact that human rights should be transferred to animals.  Flawed and nonsensical ramblings which were they not so potentially dangerous for our wildlife,  would be funny.  For instance,  he likened the cultural aspect of Hunting to that of burning witches at the stake.  Burning witches was nothing to do with 'culture',  but flawed and early attempts at Law and Order.  

Why is it,  can anyone tell me,  that a man who's achieved fame and fortune as a musician should receive such public airing,  when those who care for and maintain our wildlife are barely ever given air time?  He's as entitled to his views as are the rest of us,  but just why someone who's achieved notoriety by any other route than the subject in hand,  should be given such credence,  is beyond me.  I'd add that his rather curious and less than flattering bouffaned and blue-rinse hair-do hasn't in any way influenced my thoughts as to his rather comic stance.

Another possible avenue for your thoughts,  OP,  and thank you for your accepting pm! 

Alec.


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2015)

A thoroughly unhelpful response as I have thrown everything away now, but I wrote my dissertation on hunting & the ban (10+ years ago ), and found lots of material available in journals etc on JSTOR.  Sorry I can't be specific, but I suspect when you find a few, you will find lots more


----------



## Showjumper17 (3 July 2015)

That's a great idea actually- a few paragraphs referencing celebrity endorsements would fit the "media" approach i'm aiming for, especially with Brian May and Ricky Gervais being particularly vocal at the moment. I can't think of many pro-hunt celebrities, at least ones that are openly speaking about it.


----------



## FemelleReynard (3 July 2015)

Just on your last point RE: pro-hunting celebs, I thought of Edie Campbell and Otis Ferry. They're on the lower end of the celeb scale, and may not be nationally known, but Edie is a pretty famous model and she doesn't hide the fact she hunts. I don't know if she's ever spoken openly about it, but she hasn't 'hunting' pictures on instagram. Anyway, it was just a thought that cropped up.

The only thing I could recommend for hunting related academic loans would be to try inter-library loans as already suggested. I toyed with the idea of doing a hunting related dissertation last year but didn't pursue it.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Showjumper17 (3 July 2015)

AJT92 said:



			Just on your last point RE: pro-hunting celebs, I thought of Edie Campbell and Otis Ferry. They're on the lower end of the celeb scale, and may not be nationally known, but Edie is a pretty famous model and she doesn't hide the fact she hunts. I don't know if she's ever spoken openly about it, but she hasn't 'hunting' pictures on instagram. Anyway, it was just a thought that cropped up.

The only thing I could recommend for hunting related academic loans would be to try inter-library loans as already suggested. I toyed with the idea of doing a hunting related dissertation last year but didn't pursue it.

Good luck with it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, i'll check them out. I really appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Countryman (4 July 2015)

There was some research done in the 90's into hunt saboteurs, the media and wider issues by somebody at the University of East London who seems to be quite anti-hunt. http://www.uel.ac.uk/lss/staff/elizabethstokes/elizabethstokes/


----------



## Showjumper17 (6 July 2015)

Thank you- I had discovered this article and had a read through. It's certainly interesting, although I can't say I agree with a lot of what she says (whether that's simply because it was written in the 90's and times have changed, i'm not sure) but it's given me a lot of points on which to argue back and forth!


----------



## {51248} (6 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Last night,  after question Time,  I listened to Brian May's thoughts regarding wildlife and its protection.  The man was talking rubbish.  He had no possible idea of how to better the environment in which we maintain,  preserve and so encourage our wildlife,  and his argument centres around the simple fact that human rights should be transferred to animals.  Flawed and nonsensical ramblings which were they not so potentially dangerous for our wildlife,  would be funny.  For instance,  he likened the cultural aspect of Hunting to that of burning witches at the stake.  Burning witches was nothing to do with 'culture',  but flawed and early attempts at Law and Order.  

Why is it,  can anyone tell me,  that a man who's achieved fame and fortune as a musician should receive such public airing,  when those who care for and maintain our wildlife are barely ever given air time?  He's as entitled to his views as are the rest of us,  but just why someone who's achieved notoriety by any other route than the subject in hand,  should be given such credence,  is beyond me.  I'd add that his rather curious and less than flattering bouffaned and blue-rinse hair-do hasn't in any way influenced my thoughts as to his rather comic stance.

Another possible avenue for your thoughts,  OP,  and thank you for your accepting pm! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I just looked at the clip on the BBC website, and note that the question of repealing the hunting act was put by the present to to Michael Portillo.  It wasnt directed at May.  I dont know why May was in the panel.  However, I thought that most of his comments were just as cogent and those made by Portillo.  Eg May was very right IMHO to question why foxes are regarded as vermin.... something that Portillo gave no satisfactory answer to.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 July 2015)

pakkasham said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. May was very right IMHO to question why foxes are regarded as vermin.... something that Portillo gave no satisfactory answer to.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the one point with which I agreed!  If we regard the Fox as vermin,  then that's how Society will value him.  If,  like our native Roe Deer,  we view the Fox as an asset and a valuable one at that,  so we will be served and serve.

Just why Portillo and May should have their opinions considered,  remains a mystery,  except that Portillo's views regarding the protection of an aspect of our rural culture made a valuable point,  but otherwise,  those who acquire their level of understanding,  through what they read,  would rarely have opinions of worth,  in my view.  That's NOT aimed at you pakkasham,  but those who attract air-time! 

Alec.


----------



## {51248} (6 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Possibly the one point with which I agreed!  If we regard the Fox as vermin,  then that's how Society will value him.  If,  like our native Roe Deer,  we view the Fox as an asset and a valuable one at that,  so we will be served and serve.

Just why Portillo and May should have their opinions considered,  remains a mystery,  except that Portillo's views regarding the protection of an aspect of our rural culture made a valuable point,  but otherwise,  those who acquire their level of understanding,  through what they read,  would rarely have opinions of worth,  in my view.  That's NOT aimed at you pakkasham,  but those who attract air-time! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I would be happy to attract air-time to explain my views !


----------

